# Weekly Competition 2019-43



## Mike Hughey (Oct 22, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *F' U2 F2 U' R2 F' U F2 U2
*2. *R2 F U' R2 U' R2 U F' U2
*3. *R2 U2 F U' R F2 U' R'
*4. *R' F U R' F2 R F2 U'
*5. *F2 U R U' R F' R2 F2 U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *U B2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' R B' R' F R U B' L' D B L'
*2. *B2 U2 R2 D2 B R2 F2 U2 F D' F' R' U F2 U2 L' D R' U B'
*3. *R2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 U L2 U2 L' F' U' F U2 L2 F D' U'
*4. *U2 B' R2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F D2 L' F' U2 B' D' U' L F' R D
*5. *F2 L' F2 R' F2 U2 L' U2 R D2 R' F' D2 L R D U R F2 U2 B2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw2 U2 R U L' Fw' L' B' F2 D L' Rw Fw D2 Rw2 B' Fw2 L Rw R2 B Rw2 R2 D2 R' Uw2 Fw2 U2 Fw L' Uw' Fw2 Rw' R' F2 Rw R2 Fw' F' Uw'
*2. *D' U R' U R2 F2 L Rw' B2 D2 Uw Fw' Uw2 U' L D' Uw2 B Fw' Rw2 Uw Fw2 R2 D' R' D' L U2 B D' Uw' B' R2 B' U R2 U2 L2 R D2
*3. *D2 Fw2 L' F' U B2 F2 L' Uw2 R2 B2 F L' F2 D' Uw2 B Fw' Uw L2 B2 F' R2 U Rw' B' Fw' Uw2 B Rw Fw' F' Rw Uw L2 D2 Rw2 Uw' U F
*4. *U' L Rw R Fw2 R2 U2 L' B Fw F' U' Fw' L' Fw' U2 L' B' L' R' U' Fw Rw2 R Fw L2 U B Fw' Rw' R2 Uw R2 D' R2 Fw Rw' D B' F
*5. *D B' F' Uw' Rw2 B Fw' Uw L D2 U' R B2 D Rw2 R' Uw' U R2 F R D U' L B U' Rw Uw2 Rw2 B' F Uw' F2 Uw' Fw2 Rw D' Uw U B

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw' Uw2 B2 Dw' U2 Fw2 U' Bw' Dw' U Bw2 L' Dw2 L' Dw B2 Fw R2 Uw' U' B' Fw2 Uw2 Lw B Rw' R2 U' B Bw Fw2 Uw L Lw' R2 Dw Fw2 D2 U2 B L2 Lw' Rw2 Fw R2 Dw' L' D2 Bw R2 F2 Rw F2 Lw R F2 R2 Uw2 Lw U2
*2. *Rw' D' Dw' Bw Uw' B2 F2 L B2 Lw2 Rw' Dw' Uw2 F D Bw D Lw B L2 R Bw2 Fw2 F' U' F2 L D Uw Fw Uw B' Bw2 R' Bw Lw Rw' B R U' Bw2 F' Dw Uw2 B' Bw D2 Bw2 D2 Uw U' F2 U' Lw2 R2 Dw Lw2 Rw' Uw' L2
*3. *Bw L' D2 Fw2 F' Lw2 Fw' F' Uw' Bw Uw B' D' L' U2 Fw Lw Dw L2 Fw Dw' L Rw' Uw2 F' Dw B' Dw2 U' R Fw Rw2 R Bw' Lw2 Uw' F Lw Rw2 B2 Dw U R' Dw2 Rw2 R2 B F Dw Fw D2 U2 B' R' Uw L2 Lw2 Rw2 R2 Uw'
*4. *U' B D' R' Fw Dw' U2 Lw Rw2 R' Bw Dw' B' F' Dw R B Fw2 Uw Lw2 Rw B Lw F' Lw U B' Fw2 D' Fw' D Uw Rw2 R2 Bw2 Lw R2 Bw' Fw' F2 R2 B' Fw' L Fw2 Dw' L2 Lw2 R' B' Bw' Dw2 B Fw' L' D2 L Dw' R2 Dw
*5. *Uw F' R' Fw D2 L' Uw' L Rw2 R2 Uw L2 Bw Uw2 Lw' Fw' R' Uw2 U2 Lw2 Rw' Bw' Lw2 R' B2 R' F Rw' F' U F' L' Dw' U R2 D' Dw2 L Bw' F' Lw' Dw Uw Bw L R' Bw2 R2 Dw' L Fw2 F L Uw' B Rw' B Lw U2 Rw

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L R2 D2 2D' 2R' 3U 3F' 3U2 2F' F 3U' 3F 3R2 2R' U2 F D2 L2 B 2D 3F2 3R2 3F 2F 3U2 2F 2L' U2 3F D' 2D2 U' 2B' 2L' R' 2U' 2B2 2D' 2L D2 3U' 3R' 2B' 2F 3R2 3F2 2F 2L2 2B' F2 R 2B' D2 3U B 2R B F 3U2 R B' F' 2L2 3U2 3R2 R2 B' 3R F 2R
*2. *2F 2U 3F' 2U2 3R' R 2D2 B2 3U2 2R R D' B2 L' 3U2 2R2 B 3F L2 3R D 2U2 L' R' 2U' L 2R' B 2F' F2 2U' 2B2 3F 2U2 L 2R' R2 F2 2U2 L2 2R' 3F2 U L 2L 2R2 U 2B F L' 3F2 2F' 2R' B' 3F' 2F' 2R U2 L 2D' 2U' 2L2 R 2B' 2F2 3R 3F' 2D2 B' U2
*3. *D' 2B' D' U' B2 2L' 3R 2R2 2U 2F' 2D 3U' U2 2F2 R U 2L D2 B L' 2R' 3F' 2L2 B 2B R' B' D 3U 2U B2 R2 2B F' 3U U2 2R2 R2 B F L' 3R U 3R 3U' L 2D2 L2 2U R B' R 3U 2B' D' 3U' F' 3R' B' R U2 2R 2B D' 3U2 L' 2R 2F U' 2L
*4. *2B 2D U L' U 3R2 2D2 R' 2D2 3U 2U2 L2 2F' F2 R' 2D2 B 2B2 2L2 F' L 2B' R F2 R 2D' 3U2 2U R' U2 L' 2L' D2 U' L' 2B2 3F' 3R2 2D R2 U 3R2 2R B2 2D L 2R' 2B 2D 3F2 2F F' U 2F2 D' U' F' U' 2L2 3R' 2R' 3U 3R' 3F2 L' D' R2 B 2D' 2F'
*5. *2D' B2 F 2L2 U 2R2 D 2F' D' 2D' 2F2 F2 R' 2B2 U F2 2R' R 2B' R 3F' L' R' 2F U L2 2L' R' B D' 2B 2U' 2B2 3R' 2F2 3U U2 2L' 2U2 2B' 2U2 U' 2B 2L' R 3F' 2F2 3R2 2R 3F' 2U R' 2B2 2F' 2U 3F2 R 3U2 U 2R2 B' 2F' 2L R2 2F2 2L' 3U L' 2L2 2R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2R 2U2 3B2 R' 3U 2L 3D 3L2 2U' 3R 2D2 L2 3L D' U 3R' 2U' U' R2 2F' 2L 3R2 2B2 2R' R2 D' 2D2 L' 2R 3D 2U' U2 3B2 R F' 2R2 2B' R 3B' D2 2R2 D2 L' 3R R 2U2 U2 L' 3D' 3B' 3R2 B2 L 3D' 2U B2 3U2 B2 3D2 R F' 2U' 3B2 U 3L 3B2 3U2 3L' 3B 3F 2F2 L2 2L2 D 2U2 3L2 3B2 3L 3U 2U U2 2L 3F2 3R2 2R2 R2 F' 3R 2R2 D U' 3L' 3R' 2B 2L' 2U L' F 2U 3R
*2. *3F' 3L' 2B' 2R' 3B 2F' 3R 2R2 B 3F L 2R' B 2D2 2U' 3F' D2 2F2 3R2 3B' 2L' 2F2 F' 2R B 2B 3F' F2 R 3F' D2 3B' 3F' D2 2U F2 2D' R 2U 2B 3B2 2L' 2R2 R2 2F2 L2 2R' R2 U' 2B L 2R 2B' 2U 2L' B2 2B 3L2 3R2 3F2 3L 3R2 D2 2D2 3U' L 3B2 F 2U 3B' 2L 3U2 L' F2 2L2 2D' 3D 2L 3L D2 2L R 3D2 2U R2 F2 D U' 2R' R 3F2 U2 B' 2L 2B' 3U' 3R2 R 2B2 3U'
*3. *2L 2R 2B 3B2 D' 2B2 3L F' 3R 2U B L' 3U 3B2 2L' 2R' R 2D 3D 3U' 3L2 R' B 2B2 2F2 2R B2 R2 2F F 3R2 2U2 3F' 3D2 3B 2R 2F U2 2L2 3R2 3B2 F 2D' 2U' 2F D 2R' B' 2F L 3D U2 3F 2F 2L D 3U' 2L2 3R' 2B2 D 2F L 3L' 3R' 2R' R2 3F2 2L B2 R2 D2 3L' 2B' D' 2U' 3F D 2R2 2D' 3D' 2L U2 3B2 2R R 2F' D' B' 3B' U2 B' 3U 2B' F R2 2D2 3U' 2U' 3F
*4. *F L2 2L' 2R 2U2 B 3F2 F' 2D 2B 2D' 2B F2 D' 3U 2F2 D2 L' 3B 2D' 3U2 R2 3B2 3D' B 2F' D2 R2 D2 3D 2B' 3B' D2 2F 3U2 2U' 2B' 2U' 3L' 2R 2D U2 L' 2D2 2B' 2F U2 B2 F' D2 3L 3F 3L2 R' 2F' R' 2U 2R2 2U 3B2 2F 2D' 2R' B2 L' 3R2 2R2 3U2 2B' L 3F D' 2L' R' 2F2 D' 2B' 3L2 2D2 2B 3U2 2F 3R2 R2 B2 2B2 2F' F 2D2 3L' 2B' 3B 3D L' 3L 2D' B 2L2 3R 2R
*5. *2L2 2D2 B L2 R2 2U2 2L' 3R2 2F F' 3L' 3F2 2R R 2B2 3B2 3R2 2B2 D B 3B 2D' 3R' B' 3R 2R2 2U 3R' 2F' U' 2L2 R 3F' L' U2 3R' 2U2 2B' D' 3U2 2B' 2L' U2 L' B2 3B 3F2 2D 3F 2D2 3R 2B' F' 3D' B R 2D2 3D2 2F' 3L' 3U2 2L 3D2 2U' B F2 2L' 2F R2 B' 3D2 B D U' 2B' 3R' 3D' B2 3F 3D 2L2 3R R B' 2B 3B 2D' B 3F 3D 3F2 2F' D 2D2 U2 L2 3F' 2U B' 3U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F R2 F U2 F2 U' R'
*2. *R2 F2 U' R2 U F R2 F U
*3. *U' R' U F' R U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D B F U B R2 F2 B' R2 F2 B' D' R' D2 R B2 F U' R2 Uw2
*2. *U D R' F' B' U R2 F U2 F L B' D2 U F' L' F' R' B2 Rw Uw
*3. *F2 U2 D' F' L2 R B' F L U' R2 B2 L2 D' R F L' D2 L2 Fw' Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B Fw' Rw' Fw2 L2 Rw2 R B' Fw' R U2 R B' Fw F' D' L Uw R' D2 U' B' Fw U' L D L Rw R' U B' D' Uw2 F2 L Fw' L Rw' D' F'
*2. *F2 Uw2 B' Fw2 U' Rw' D2 B' L B' L D2 U2 L R U2 B2 Fw L2 R' B Fw F' R2 Uw' U R2 Fw D F Rw2 D2 Uw B' Rw2 B' F2 R U B2
*3. *D' L' Rw2 D' Fw2 R2 U' L Rw' Uw' B2 Fw2 D' B Fw2 D2 Uw2 L Rw B' Fw F U' F U L' R Fw Uw2 B2 D' Uw Rw' D B2 Fw2 F' Uw' U2 F2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L Lw' Rw' R U2 Fw' Rw Fw' F2 Uw Lw' B' L2 Lw Bw2 Dw' Fw L' Bw' F' Rw' B' D Rw' D' Fw' Dw' R D' Dw2 U L Lw2 F R Dw2 Uw' L Lw2 Rw R Fw' Uw2 Bw2 U' L Lw B' Bw2 Uw2 U' B' Fw R' D2 Uw2 Rw Uw' Fw D2
*2. *Lw2 Rw R' U2 Fw2 Dw Bw' L' D2 Uw2 Fw R' F2 R' U' Lw D' B2 F R' D' U' L' Lw2 R' B' Uw2 F2 Rw' D2 L Lw2 B' Lw2 B' Bw' L2 Rw' R2 F' L' R' Bw2 Fw F2 D U' Fw' D' Lw2 Bw F2 Lw Bw' R2 Bw' U L Dw' U2
*3. *L Lw2 Rw' Uw' R F Dw' L2 Lw Rw' Fw' Dw' Uw B D U' B2 Bw' Fw F' Rw2 U Rw' Bw2 Lw U Rw' Bw Fw' R' Uw Rw2 R' F' L U R2 B Fw2 U2 R2 Uw2 U Fw2 D Bw2 F2 Lw' D2 Uw2 U2 Lw2 B Bw Fw Uw' B R Dw2 R2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 3U 2L' 2F' 3R R' F2 L' 3R' 2R2 2B 2R2 D2 2D2 3U' 2R' R2 U2 3R2 R' B2 2R R2 2U2 B2 2B 2F L' 3R' 2R R 3U2 2L2 3R 2R' R D' 2D' 2L 3F 2F' L' 3F2 2D 2B' 2F' D 2B' 3F' 2U L D' 2L2 2D' 3U' 2U2 L2 2R R 3F L2 2R R' 3U' U' 3R' 2R 2B F' 2R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *D 3D2 U' 2R' 3U 3L 2D' 2L' 2U 2F' 2D' 3F 3L2 3F' F2 3R' R2 2D2 B' 3D' B2 3B 2F2 F2 2U' F 3R2 2U2 2F2 D 2D 3D2 2U' U' 3L' 3R' U' 3B 3D' 2F2 2R 2F' 3U' F2 L2 3L' 3R 2R D2 R' 3D2 2U' 2L' 3F' 3D2 2L' F2 2U 3B2 3R 2B2 3R 2R R' 2D 2L' 3R' R' 3B 2L 3L' 2F2 D' U 3L' D 2U 3B2 2D2 2U 2L 3R B2 3F 2L2 3L' 2F' 2U 3R2 2R' D' 2L' R U 2R 3B F2 L2 3L' 2F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B L' U' L D F2 U F' U' L U' R2 B' D L2 R2 B' D R' F U' Rw2
*2. *L2 U F R' B2 U B2 L2 U D L R D B' F2 L2 D2 F' D' R2 L Fw' Uw'
*3. *D2 B F2 D2 R U2 L' U2 R2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 B R B2 R' Fw Uw
*4. *D F' D B2 D F R2 U F U F2 L' R F2 U L2 B' D L2 Fw' Uw2
*5. *U2 L2 F D2 R2 L' D R2 F U2 F2 L' U2 L2 D' R2 L2 U' L F' Rw2 Uw'
*6. *D2 L F R' D' U2 R B2 R2 B D F2 L2 F B2 D2 B' F' L B R Fw Uw
*7. *U B2 D U F' L R2 U2 F' L U B' L D U2 B U' F R U' Fw' Uw2
*8. *U2 B2 D F D U2 R2 B R D2 R2 U L2 F2 R B F' D' U' B2 Rw' Uw'
*9. *B2 R' F' L2 U' D L U' B L F2 R L B R B2 F' U2 L2 F Rw2 Uw
*10. *F2 L' F U2 F L2 R2 F D' B2 U D F2 B' D' F' U2 F2 L R2 U' Fw Uw2
*11. *F2 D B2 U' D' B2 L' R' U L' R' U2 L R F U' D L D F2 Rw' Uw
*12. *D2 F' U F2 U2 R' U2 R D R2 D2 L2 D' R B2 L2 B U' B' D Rw2 Uw
*13. *L D2 F2 L' R D' R2 U R2 D' L2 D2 L2 F U B2 U' R F R2 Fw Uw2
*14. *R U L' U' R2 D2 B' F R' D' F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D L' F D' B' Rw2 Uw
*15. *D2 R2 U2 R' L2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R' D U' L' U' R F' R' L2 B R' L' Fw Uw
*16. *D' R2 L' D' L2 B2 D' B' U2 L F' D' R2 B R' U2 B' L' U Rw Uw
*17. *F2 U2 R' U' R' L B F' D' L' U D R' B F' R' D' R' F'
*18. *F2 B2 L D L' B' D2 B L F2 D R' L2 U2 R D L B R Fw' Uw2
*19. *B2 F R2 L B2 D' R' U' B2 R' B' L2 F' D R L B2 D B2 Rw Uw'
*20. *R' L' D F D B U F2 L2 U D' B2 F' D B L B R D2 F Rw Uw
*21. *F L2 R' D R' B' D F2 B' D2 B' F2 R' L2 B L B' F2 D2 B2 Uw2
*22. *D2 R' F R2 L D2 U2 B R U2 D2 B' R' U' L' F2 B R' B' Rw' Uw2
*23. *R D2 F' D' L' F' D' F R2 L B F R' U' R' D L F2 D U2 Fw Uw
*24. *L' F L B' L R' U2 L2 R' D B2 D L2 U' F B' D' F2 L2 D R' Fw Uw'
*25. *D U B U' R L' B' R' B' L2 B' U R L' D F R2 L' B F2 U' Rw2 Uw'
*26. *R2 D2 R' D2 U F' L F R' F2 R' U2 F L' D F' U R D' R' Fw' Uw'
*27. *L' F' B L2 U2 R2 F2 U' B D' R L' F2 L F' D F2 R' D' B2 U2 Fw Uw
*28. *U R U' B2 U R F R D U' L B U L' B U2 R F2 B R' B2 Rw2 Uw'
*29. *R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 L B L2 D2 F2 L' R B2 R2 B R' B' Rw Uw
*30. *U' D' B D' R L' B' D' L B2 D' R' L2 F B2 U L2 U R Fw' Uw2
*31. *F' U' L2 D' L2 F B' U D2 L2 R2 D L' D R2 F' U2 F2 B Rw' Uw'
*32. *L2 F R B' U' F' R' F2 L2 B R2 B2 F U' F U D2 R D2 R' Fw Uw'
*33. *R' F2 B2 R F2 R' F' B2 U2 R2 L2 D2 R' L' U2 L' B' D2 L R' Fw' Uw
*34. *R' L' D2 U F2 R L B R2 L2 U2 L' D B' F2 U2 B L U2 B2 Rw2 Uw2
*35. *F2 R' F' B' D' F' D R' F2 U' R L2 F' D' L R' F D' L' U' R Fw Uw'
*36. *B' D2 F D' L B2 R' F U B2 R L2 B' L2 U R2 B2 L U2 F Rw Uw2
*37. *R2 L2 D2 U' F' D L' B' L B D L' F2 U F' B' L' B' L D
*38. *R' D R F' D L2 D' B2 L B' U' F2 L D2 R2 F' B L R' U B Rw Uw'
*39. *F' R' F2 U' B' U2 R' L' B D F B2 U' R D F D' L2 F2 R2 L' Fw Uw
*40. *U' R L' F' D F' R' D2 B U2 B R2 U2 R U2 D R' F' L2 Fw Uw'
*41. *L B' D U F' R L2 F2 D2 U' F' U' F2 B' R2 B D F2 L2 R B Rw' Uw'
*42. *L' U B2 L2 B' U2 L U' R' B' F L' F2 B R' F' R' U2 D F2 Rw2 Uw
*43. *D' U2 L U2 R D' L R' U2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 F' R2 F B R' F Rw Uw
*44. *F' D L2 U2 L F' B' L2 F2 R' U' L R' U R2 D' L B' L Fw' Uw
*45. *D' L F B L R U B2 L R' U' D' F2 L2 U' F2 U' L F Rw' Uw
*46. *U' D' R U R' F' R' L B2 U F' D' R2 D R' F2 U' F2 B2 D2 F Rw' Uw2
*47. *F2 U L R2 D' U R' F2 R D' R2 F U2 L D U L2 D R2 L2 B' Rw Uw2
*48. *R' L' D B R L' B U2 R' F2 U2 B2 F L' F' D' U' F D Fw'
*49. *U L2 D2 F2 U D B' F R' D F2 U2 D2 R' B R' B D R Fw Uw'
*50. *U D R2 B2 D B2 F' U F' U' D B' U B' R' L B2 L2 D B Rw2 Uw'
*51. *R U2 R' B2 F2 U2 D L' R' F2 R B2 U' F' B L B' R2 D' Rw2 Uw2
*52. *L2 U L2 U' R L' U2 B2 F R L' B F2 U' B' R2 U B L2 U Rw2 Uw
*53. *U2 D2 R L' B' F R' U D2 B2 F' U' L' D R' D L B D' R' Fw Uw'
*54. *R' B' U2 L D2 L2 R B' U B F2 D2 F R' L2 D B2 U2 D2 L B Rw Uw
*55. *B' F2 U R2 U B2 D' R' L' F D2 L R F2 L2 D' B R' L' B2 Rw2 Uw
*56. *R' D R D L2 F U' D2 R B2 L' R2 U R2 U2 F L2 B2 D2 U2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*57. *R' F D' L' D2 U' L' U' L' F2 B2 U' D F R2 F2 L F D Rw Uw
*58. *B' U B' L R' B' D2 L2 R D' B' R2 F2 D R' L' B2 U L' B2 Rw2 Uw2
*59. *B U D2 L' B2 D' U' R' F' B' D U2 B' U B' R' U' R' D Rw2 Uw'
*60. *L U' B' D R2 U R2 U D R2 D B U2 D L2 R' U' D2 L2 F2 Uw2
*61. *B2 L F' D' B U' D B2 L R F2 L2 R' F' D R' U L B' L2 B' Rw Uw
*62. *B D' F2 L' D U' B R2 F L' D L F D2 B2 U D L' B2 Rw Uw
*63. *B2 R B2 F' D2 L' D' F' L U' D2 L' U' R' F2 D R' L2 F B L2 Fw Uw'
*64. *F R' F L' U2 D2 B L R2 U' B2 D F B' R2 U2 D F L2 F Rw' Uw2
*65. *L2 D L2 F' D2 U' B R U2 L2 B2 U F B2 U' R D2 B' D' U' Fw Uw
*66. *R' F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 L' U D2 B' U D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U B D Rw2 Uw
*67. *U' R' L2 U2 D' R2 D2 L U2 F' U2 F2 B L' D2 B2 D2 L F' Rw2 Uw2
*68. *R2 F L B2 U' D R' D' B2 D2 L F R' U L' D2 F' D' U F Rw2 Uw
*69. *R' L' B R U B' F' U' F' L D B L2 D R U' F' B' R' Uw'
*70. *F' B2 L' F2 U' R' B' D B R2 D B L' R2 U D L2 R' F' Rw2 Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F L2 R2 D2 L2 F' D F L' R' F2 D L2 U F2 U
*2. *F L D' L' D' F' R' D F' R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R' B2 R' U2 B2
*3. *U' F2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 L F' D2 U L2 F2 R B F' U'
*4. *R2 F2 D2 F' D2 B U2 F' D2 B R' U L' B' D F2 L D2 F' D2
*5. *R' F2 L U2 L B2 R B2 R D2 B2 U B F2 U2 F L D' U2 R F'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U F2 U L2 D' F2 U R2 U R2 U2 B' L U2 R2 B' F' R F2 R2 D
*2. *R2 L2 F2 L' D L2 D2 F R' U2 R2 L2 D' B2 U D B2 L2 B2 R2
*3. *B2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 U' B D2 L' U B' D F' L' B2 F'
*4. *B2 L' F2 R2 D2 F2 R F2 L U2 L U R' F' U2 F' R' D R B'
*5. *U2 B2 L F2 D2 U2 R' U2 R' F2 R F D2 L B' F D' U R' B

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D L2 B' L2 D F L' D R' D2 R2 B L2 B R2 U2 B U2 L2 B
*2. *F2 L2 F2 R' B2 L' D2 R U2 F2 R F D' R' F' D F U' R' D B'
*3. *F2 D2 U2 B' U2 F2 D2 R2 B R2 U B' F2 D2 L B' F D' F2 R'
*4. *L2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 F' U R D2 R2 F' D' U R U
*5. *L2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 U' F' L2 U L U2 B' D L R U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D2 R' B2 R D2 R2 F2 D2 L D2 U' F2 D' B' L F' L2 U B2 L' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F B2 L' D2 L2 R D2 R' D2 U2 R U2 B' D U' F2 U R B' D' F2 U' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R' B' U D R2 F R' U L' F U B2 R2 D L2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 U R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' U F U' F2 U2 F' U F
*3. *B2 L' F2 D2 R' U2 L' D2 R2 B2 L' D' L2 F' L' R2 B D F R' D
*4. *Uw' B Fw2 F' L2 Uw U Fw2 D U' Rw' D Uw' B Uw' R Fw2 F' D2 F' L B2 Rw' Uw U B2 F2 L' Rw R' Fw' Uw U2 B R' D Fw' F' L Rw'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F2 U' R2 U R' U2 F2 R' U'
*3. *R2 B' D2 L2 F' U2 L2 R2 B' D2 U' L2 R U' B L B2 F R B'
*4. *L Uw' B Fw F L2 Fw2 D2 Uw R B' D' Uw L2 Fw2 D2 L' D2 Fw' Uw L' U Fw R' B2 U L' Fw' Rw2 U L B2 L' Uw2 U' L2 Uw' B2 R2 B'
*5. *D' Dw2 Lw Fw R' Uw2 Rw R2 Bw' D U' F2 L Uw2 Bw R Bw2 Dw' Lw Dw' U' B F2 U' Fw' Uw' Fw' U B Fw2 Dw' Bw2 Fw2 L' Rw2 Dw' Lw' Dw' B Bw2 U2 B' D' Uw' Rw F2 U' L Bw Fw' L' R D Uw2 Rw2 R2 Dw2 F' Dw2 R'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R U2 R U' F U R2 F' U2
*3. *L2 B2 L2 R2 D' B2 D B2 L2 D R' U' B' L' D R F' L F R
*4. *D F D Rw2 B' L R F Rw' D' Rw' R' B U' Fw' Uw2 U Rw' R2 Fw U' L2 R' B' F' L Uw Fw2 U' F R2 D B2 D' Rw' Uw Fw' Uw' B Fw'
*5. *F' Lw2 F Lw Fw' Dw2 Uw2 U2 Lw R F' Dw2 Lw2 D' Dw U2 Bw2 F R B Bw2 Fw F' Rw2 F L2 Rw' F2 Rw' D' U L Uw2 Lw Rw' D L2 Bw' Fw Lw' Bw2 L2 Lw2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 B' Bw Fw' Lw Rw' D B D2 Dw Bw' Uw U Bw' L2
*6. *2U2 U' 3R' 3F' 2F' 2L D' 2D2 L' D 2D 3U U2 3F' U L2 2L' 2R R2 2U2 R F2 2L2 B' 3R' 3U2 L' B' 2L 2D2 3U' U' 3F 2D2 2F 2R' 2B 3F2 U 2F2 3U' 2L2 B' 2D2 3R' U' 2B' 2R2 3F' 3R2 F2 L R 3U 2L2 2U' L2 2L' B 2F L2 2L2 3R2 3F' 2L' 2U2 B2 U2 2F 2R

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U' R U' R2 F U2 R' F' U'
*3. *F2 R2 D R2 D' R2 B2 D R2 U2 B L R F' D' F' U F U L2
*4. *B' Fw' F' L Rw' D Fw L Fw2 R D' Fw2 F2 D2 Uw' B' F2 R2 Uw2 U' B' D2 Rw R' B2 D B' U' B Rw' Fw' D Uw2 R B2 R' D U' B' Uw2
*5. *Fw' Dw2 L2 Rw2 Bw Fw2 L' Rw' Dw' B2 Uw Lw Fw Lw Uw' L Rw Fw' Lw D Dw' L' Rw2 R B' Bw' Fw Rw' B Fw2 Lw Rw R Uw2 Lw2 Rw' D Fw Dw' L Dw' U2 R2 Bw' Fw2 F D' B D' Fw L' D' Dw2 U Lw2 D' Dw2 Rw2 Dw' R2
*6. *D 2R U2 2B2 3U2 2F L' 2D2 2U 2L2 R 2B2 3R D2 B 2B2 D' 2U 3R R' 2D' 3U' F R2 2B' 3R' 2D' 2F' 2R' R2 3F2 2U 3R 2U F 2L' B' 2L2 3R2 2R 2F2 U 3F2 D B2 2F2 2U 2L2 3R' D' F 2L2 2U2 2B 3F' 3U 2B' 3U U R 3U2 3R 2R2 3U2 3F2 L D2 B2 2B 2F
*7. *2R R' 3D' R 2D 3U' 2U2 3R' B' 3L' 3R2 2R2 3F' F2 2R2 2U L' D2 3F2 F' D 2R 3B' 3D 2U 3B' 3F2 2U U L' F2 2R U' 3L' 2R2 2F2 2D' 3U2 2U U 2L2 2R' R2 U' B 2D 3U U B' 3F L2 3L 3F 2L' 3R 2D L2 3L' 2B' F 2R' 3U' 3L2 3R2 R' 2B F 3L2 2D 3L2 U2 3F' 2U 2B 3R2 D 3D2 B F2 3R2 2R' 3U2 2L' 2D' 2F2 F2 3U' 2F L 3D' 2B' U 3L2 3B' 2F F 2L' 3L U' B2

*Clock*
*1. *UR5- DR1+ DL3- UL0+ U3- R4+ D1+ L5- ALL4+ y2 U6+ R2+ D1+ L5+ ALL5+ UL 
*2. *UR1- DR4+ DL2+ UL5- U3- R2- D2- L1+ ALL4- y2 U1+ R2+ D6+ L3+ ALL1- UR UL 
*3. *UR3+ DR3- DL6+ UL5+ U6+ R3- D3+ L0+ ALL3- y2 U2+ R1- D4+ L5- ALL1- DR DL 
*4. *UR6+ DR3- DL1+ UL3+ U0+ R2- D2+ L5+ ALL4- y2 U1- R1- D1- L1- ALL0+ DR DL 
*5. *UR3+ DR0+ DL2- UL3+ U5+ R4+ D2+ L2- ALL3+ y2 U4- R0+ D6+ L4+ ALL4- DR 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' L' B R' L' U' L' r' b' u'
*2. *U' B' L' B' R' U B L l r u
*3. *U B' L' U R L' U' L r' b'
*4. *R' L U R U' B' L l' r b'
*5. *L B' L R' U B L' U l' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5) / (-2, 0)
*2. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (5, 0) / (6, 0) /
*3. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0)
*4. *(0, 2) / (3, 3) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, 2)
*5. *(-2, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U L U B L' B' R B U' L B'
*2. *L U' B' L R' U L R' U R' B'
*3. *L B L U R' U R' L U B' U'
*4. *R L B L U' B U' B' R B' L
*5. *B R U' R B U' L' R B R B'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U
*2. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U
*3. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
*5. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R U2 R F' U R' F U
*3. *D' R' U' F2 B2 L2 D' L B2 D2 B' R2 L2 U2 F U2 D2 F D2
*4. *Rw' Uw' U2 L' R2 B2 L B2 Rw R B L2 Fw' D' B F2 D' U2 Rw2 Uw' R2 Uw' L' D' Uw Fw2 L Rw Uw2 B' Fw Uw Fw2 Rw2 D' Fw' F' Rw D2 R
*5. *F L2 R' Fw' L2 Fw L2 R Fw' D' Fw' L2 U2 B2 L' Uw2 Fw L Rw2 Uw2 Bw U2 L' Rw2 Dw Rw Fw Lw2 Rw2 R' F2 Lw' B2 R D Lw R' Bw2 Lw Dw2 B' Dw F2 D' Fw' F' U' B' L' D2 Bw2 Rw2 Bw' Uw2 Bw' Lw2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 R'
*OH. *D2 R2 F R2 D2 B' D2 B2 L2 U2 F L' R2 B R2 U2 B D B' D'
*Clock. *UR5+ DR3+ DL2+ UL4+ U4+ R5+ D0+ L5+ ALL1- y2 U1- R2- D2+ L0+ ALL1+ DL 
*Mega. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *L' R' L R' U' R B' L'
*Square-1. *(3, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 1) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (4, -3) / (0, 4) / (-2, 0)
*Skewb. *U R U L R L' B U' B' U L'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B L' R' F l f' r' b' R B R' B L' R' F' R' F'
*2. *F' L' r R B b' l' r B' F' L R B' F L' R
*3. *r R' B' b r f' r B' L F R F' R B F L
*4. *l' r R' B' b B r' b B' F L' F' L F'
*5. *L B' l b B L' R f' l' r' F L B R F R B L' B' F'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw Rw U' Bw U' B' Rw' Lw' R Rw' Bw Lw' Bw Lw' Uw Bw' u' l r' b'
*2. *Lw Uw U R Lw Bw L' Rw B Lw' Rw' Lw' Uw Bw' Rw' Uw' Bw u' l' b
*3. *Lw' R Uw B Rw Lw' B' Rw' U' B' Uw' Lw' Uw Rw Lw Uw' Bw Rw' Lw' u r b
*4. *Uw' Lw R Bw Uw R B Rw U L Bw L Bw Uw Rw Bw Lw' Rw Lw' Bw' l r'
*5. *Lw' L R' Bw' R' Lw' B' Rw' Bw' U L' Rw' Lw Rw' Uw' Rw' Uw' Rw Uw' Bw' r' b'


----------



## MarkA64 (Oct 22, 2019)

Cool, I have submitted my results.


----------



## I'm not rouxd (Oct 23, 2019)

2x2
1. 8.84
2. 9.95
3. 7.12
4. 11.85
5. 7.99
Ao5 - 8.93

pyraminx
1. 13.22
2. 13.55
3. 9.89
4. 18.88
5. 7.81
Ao5 - 12.22

3x3
1. 54.87
2. 49.54
3. 49.59
4. 57.34
5. 53.93
Ao5 - 52.80

not great, but not my worst


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 27, 2019)

*2x2
1. *4.69
*2. *4.99
*3. *5.59
*4. *(7.08)
*5. *(3.33)
*Average:* 5.09

*3x3
1. *(20.12)
*2. *23.38
*3. *(27.42)
*4. *24.77
*5. *23.16
*Average:* 23.93

*4x4
1. *1:53.63
*2. *2:09.24
*3. *(1:48.48)
*4. *(2:16.35)
*5. *1:54.65
*Average:* 1:59.17

*2-4 Relay*
2:42.073

*3x3 One-Handed
1. *(50.05)
*2. *49.03
*3. *(38.40)
*4. *48.33
*5. *46.80
*Average:* 48.05

*Pyraminx
1. *9.54
*2. *14.39
*3. *(9.17)
*4. *(14.48)
*5. *10.46
*Average:* 11.46

*Skewb
1. *13.23
*2. *(18.13)
*3. *(12.00)
*4. *15.61
*5. *15.91
*Average:* 14.91

*Square-1
1. *1:22.87
*2. *(1:33.10)
*3. *(1:10.33)
*4. *1:22.02
*5. *1:15.85
*Average:* 1:20.24


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 31, 2019)

Results for week 43: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, OriginalUsername, and cuberkid10!

*2x2x2*(148)
1.  1.48 MichaelNielsen
2.  1.52 Varun Mohanraj
3.  1.64 Legomanz
3.  1.64 ExultantCarn


Spoiler



5.  1.68 Sean Hartman
6.  1.70 Khairur Rachim
7.  1.71 Sameer Aggarwal
8.  1.74 OriginalUsername
9.  1.80 asacuber
10.  1.89 JackPfeifer
11.  1.96 Kerry_Creech
12.  2.09 JoXCuber
13.  2.32 TheDubDubJr
14.  2.44 Magdamini
15.  2.56 eyeball321
16.  2.64 DhruvA
17.  2.69 TipsterTrickster
17.  2.69 BradyCubes08
19.  2.70 Coneman
20.  2.79 Trig0n
21.  2.83 Michał Krasowski
22.  2.84 cuberkid10
23.  2.86 dycocubix
24.  2.89 Luke Garrett
25.  2.90 HawaiiLife745
26.  2.91 dollarstorecubes
27.  2.92 ichcubegern
28.  2.96 Zeke Mackay
29.  2.99 MCuber
30.  3.07 jancsi02
30.  3.07 [email protected]
32.  3.10 boroc226han
32.  3.10 Nutybaconator
34.  3.14 NathanaelCubes
35.  3.16 tJardigradHe
35.  3.16 Toothcraver55
37.  3.19 Sub1Hour
38.  3.27 mihnea3000
39.  3.31 typo56
40.  3.34 [email protected]
40.  3.34 Cuber2113
42.  3.35 AlphaCam625
42.  3.35 DGCubes
44.  3.37 wuque man
45.  3.39 Adityathecuber
46.  3.40 NewoMinx
46.  3.40 danvie
48.  3.53 Shadowjockey
49.  3.59 Evan W
49.  3.59 RapsinSix
51.  3.68 Brayden Adams
52.  3.71 abhijat
53.  3.72 Fred Lang
54.  3.74 V.Kochergin
55.  3.77 Dylan Swarts
56.  3.78 riz3ndrr
57.  3.86 Logan
58.  3.88 Liam Wadek
59.  3.90 NoProblemCubing
60.  3.91 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
61.  3.92 jvier
62.  3.96 Ontricus
63.  3.99 remopihel
63.  3.99 João Santos
65.  4.00 Rollercoasterben
66.  4.04 Zach Clark
67.  4.07 sigalig
68.  4.08 DesertWolf
68.  4.08 2016LAIL01
70.  4.11 João Vinicius
70.  4.11 begiuli65
72.  4.15 Natanael
73.  4.18 jackeyguy
74.  4.20 Coinman_
75.  4.24 Mbozcan
76.  4.27 ARandomCuber
77.  4.28 bennettstouder
78.  4.32 T1_M0
79.  4.36 niclas.mach
80.  4.37 Koen van Aller
81.  4.38 MattP98
82.  4.41 dhafin
83.  4.42 Billybong378
84.  4.45 BradenTheMagician
85.  4.49 monstercuber
85.  4.49 abunickabhi
87.  4.50 Julio974
88.  4.55 Immolated-Marmoset
89.  4.58 d2polld
90.  4.71 Keenan Johnson
90.  4.71 Aadil- ali
92.  4.72 Alpha cuber
93.  4.76 Jaycubes
94.  4.77 G2013
94.  4.77 John Benwell
96.  4.80 tavery343
97.  4.83 RileyN23
97.  4.83 SpeedCubeReview
99.  4.86 Infraredlizards
100.  5.00 Parke187
101.  5.01 fun at the joy
101.  5.01 ABadRubiksSolver
103.  5.03 GTGil
103.  5.03 DonovanTheCool
105.  5.08 skewby_cuber
105.  5.08 ImPaulPCG
107.  5.09 BenChristman1
107.  5.09 ThatLucas
109.  5.10 Isaac Latta
110.  5.15 wearephamily1719
111.  5.16 jake.levine
112.  5.18 kainos
113.  5.23 Cooki348
113.  5.23 topppits
115.  5.33 LukeBrunsvold
116.  5.34 swankfukinc
117.  5.40 InlandEmpireCuber
118.  5.41 HooverCuber
119.  5.45 VIBE_ZT
120.  5.51 ngmh
121.  5.65 Bogdan
122.  5.67 HendrikW
122.  5.67 CalamityCubes
124.  5.68 [email protected]
125.  5.93 pizzacrust
126.  6.08 Alea
127.  6.25 Glomnipotent
128.  6.29 epride17
129.  6.32 UnknownCanvas
130.  6.43 Cubinwitdapizza
131.  6.50 Comvat
132.  6.65 Aman Kamath
133.  6.68 Mike Hughey
134.  6.82 Henry Lipka
135.  6.93 Bubbagrub
136.  6.94 nevinscph
137.  7.09 L--Sergio
137.  7.09 OriEy
139.  7.14 dschieses
140.  7.31 Thelegend12
141.  7.41 taco_schell
142.  7.89 One Wheel
143.  8.93 I'm not rouxd
144.  9.02 PingPongCuber
145.  13.27 PetrusQuber
146.  14.81 MatsBergsten
147.  15.38 Jacck
148.  21.60 Cubeguy11


*3x3x3*(175)
1.  7.03 Luke Garrett
2.  7.20 Varun Mohanraj
3.  7.54 Jscuber


Spoiler



4.  7.60 Sameer Aggarwal
5.  7.89 Sean Hartman
6.  7.92 Khairur Rachim
7.  8.16 OriginalUsername
8.  8.39 JackPfeifer
9.  8.51 cuberkid10
10.  8.55 Cuber2113
11.  8.62 jancsi02
12.  8.64 dycocubix
13.  8.73 thecubingwizard
14.  8.74 wuque man
15.  8.85 tJardigradHe
16.  9.03 AidanNoogie
16.  9.03 Magdamini
18.  9.16 [email protected]
19.  9.17 MichaelNielsen
20.  9.24 asacuber
21.  9.26 Toothcraver55
22.  9.35 Michał Krasowski
23.  9.37 DhruvA
24.  9.40 Shadowjockey
25.  9.48 Zach Clark
26.  9.52 RileyN23
27.  9.57 BradyCubes08
28.  9.70 mihnea3000
29.  9.80 boroc226han
30.  9.89 Zeke Mackay
31.  9.91 HawaiiLife745
32.  10.12 AlphaCam625
33.  10.17 ExultantCarn
34.  10.23 Ontricus
35.  10.32 MCuber
36.  10.40 DGCubes
37.  10.47 Legomanz
38.  10.48 GenTheThief
39.  10.54 LukeBrunsvold
40.  10.61 niclas.mach
41.  10.66 YoniStrass
42.  10.68 JoXCuber
43.  11.01 NathanaelCubes
44.  11.05 dollarstorecubes
44.  11.05 DiscolouredWenis
46.  11.07 GTGil
47.  11.10 Logan
48.  11.15 G2013
49.  11.17 BradenTheMagician
50.  11.21 Coinman_
51.  11.23 ichcubegern
52.  11.25 Cooki348
53.  11.29 sigalig
54.  11.38 Kerry_Creech
55.  11.46 NewoMinx
55.  11.46 Isaac Latta
57.  11.56 monstercuber
58.  11.64 jvier
59.  11.65 Kylegadj
60.  11.67 2016LAIL01
61.  11.76 Keenan Johnson
62.  11.87 riz3ndrr
63.  11.89 Evan W
64.  11.97 abunickabhi
65.  12.08 [email protected]
66.  12.16 Nutybaconator
67.  12.22 Parke187
67.  12.22 Underwatercuber
69.  12.25 jackeyguy
70.  12.26 Zac04attack
71.  12.33 parkertrager
72.  12.52 typo56
72.  12.52 ARandomCuber
74.  12.60 Fred Lang
75.  12.61 V.Kochergin
76.  12.62 Sub1Hour
77.  12.77 brad711
78.  12.80 João Vinicius
79.  12.81 skewby_cuber
80.  12.93 fun at the joy
81.  12.98 BiscutDNF
82.  13.04 20luky3
83.  13.06 Dylan Swarts
84.  13.08 NoProblemCubing
85.  13.23 SpeedCubeReview
86.  13.31 pjk
87.  13.33 Trig0n
88.  13.36 d2polld
89.  13.40 MattP98
90.  13.47 Henry Lipka
91.  13.49 begiuli65
92.  13.51 Glomnipotent
93.  13.54 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
94.  13.56 abhijat
95.  13.67 MartinN13
96.  13.76 remopihel
97.  13.81 Koen van Aller
98.  13.95 RapsinSix
99.  14.17 speedcube.insta
100.  14.24 DonovanTheCool
100.  14.24 Liam Wadek
102.  14.34 HendrikW
103.  14.44 ican97
103.  14.44 TheNoobCuber
105.  14.55 InlandEmpireCuber
106.  14.61 xyzzy
107.  14.71 thatkid
108.  14.81 swankfukinc
109.  14.87 Angry_Mob
110.  15.05 topppits
111.  15.12 Casper A.
112.  15.15 kainos
113.  15.17 Brayden Adams
114.  15.23 Aadil- ali
114.  15.23 Alpha cuber
116.  15.28 nevinscph
117.  15.33 John Benwell
118.  15.38 Jaycubes
119.  15.42 revaldoah
120.  15.46 DesertWolf
121.  15.48 jake.levine
121.  15.48 L--Sergio
123.  15.53 eyeball321
124.  15.65 danvie
125.  15.67 Natanael
126.  15.69 dhafin
127.  15.98 Infraredlizards
128.  16.20 Aman Kamath
129.  16.22 Immolated-Marmoset
130.  16.50 Cubinwitdapizza
131.  16.51 ABadRubiksSolver
131.  16.51 ngmh
133.  17.00 Mbozcan
134.  17.04 elimescube
135.  17.07 ThatLucas
136.  17.11 epride17
137.  17.40 VIBE_ZT
138.  17.41 TheKravCuber
139.  17.42 Alea
140.  17.43 SkyFoXx
141.  17.67 tavery343
142.  17.75 CalamityCubes
143.  17.97 pizzacrust
143.  17.97 PingPongCuber
145.  18.05 bennettstouder
146.  18.44 Petri Krzywacki
147.  18.45 Bogdan
148.  18.70 Lvl9001Wizard
149.  18.92 MarkA64
150.  19.30 OriEy
151.  19.41 Billybong378
152.  19.51 UnknownCanvas
153.  20.06 Theo Leinad
154.  21.02 ImPaulPCG
155.  21.20 markdlei
156.  21.40 HooverCuber
157.  21.78 [email protected]
158.  22.79 MajorBaccs
159.  22.92 Bubbagrub
160.  23.11 Adityathecuber
161.  23.15 Mike Hughey
162.  23.49 taco_schell
163.  23.77 BenChristman1
164.  24.10 Comvat
165.  24.24 One Wheel
166.  26.09 znay
167.  26.63 PetrusQuber
168.  26.94 Thelegend12
169.  28.13 wearephamily1719
170.  32.77 Jacck
171.  35.98 MatsBergsten
172.  52.80 I'm not rouxd
173.  53.39 Chiggers
174.  54.49 JailtonMendes
175.  58.75 Cubeguy11


*4x4x4*(110)
1.  30.42 cuberkid10
2.  31.20 jancsi02
3.  32.36 mihnea3000


Spoiler



4.  32.60 tJardigradHe
5.  32.79 thecubingwizard
6.  33.10 Khairur Rachim
7.  33.99 Sean Hartman
8.  35.49 JackPfeifer
9.  36.32 Shadowjockey
10.  36.81 OriginalUsername
11.  37.16 DiscolouredWenis
12.  37.22 TheDubDubJr
13.  37.34 Magdamini
14.  37.70 ichcubegern
15.  37.86 NewoMinx
16.  38.55 Luke Garrett
17.  38.82 G2013
18.  38.86 MCuber
19.  39.44 boroc226han
20.  39.71 AidanNoogie
21.  39.80 Toothcraver55
22.  39.96 dollarstorecubes
23.  40.40 Michał Krasowski
24.  40.63 BradenTheMagician
25.  40.81 JoXCuber
26.  41.22 V.Kochergin
27.  41.49 MichaelNielsen
28.  41.52 asacuber
29.  41.86 niclas.mach
30.  43.28 DGCubes
31.  44.07 João Vinicius
32.  44.19 Zeke Mackay
33.  44.30 nevinscph
34.  44.43 jackeyguy
35.  44.58 Ontricus
36.  45.39 riz3ndrr
37.  45.52 sigalig
38.  45.74 typo56
39.  46.12 2016LAIL01
40.  46.51 Dylan Swarts
41.  46.58 abhijat
42.  47.00 fun at the joy
43.  47.11 [email protected]
44.  47.40 Keenan Johnson
45.  47.76 20luky3
46.  48.06 Fred Lang
47.  48.45 abunickabhi
48.  49.61 skewber10
49.  49.62 BradyCubes08
50.  49.68 Logan
51.  50.79 jake.levine
52.  51.24 MattP98
53.  51.29 SpeedCubeReview
54.  51.36 TheNoobCuber
55.  51.60 Henry Lipka
56.  51.64 begiuli65
57.  51.82 Nutybaconator
58.  52.39 jvier
59.  52.40 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
60.  52.91 Sub1Hour
61.  54.34 Isaac Latta
62.  54.51 swankfukinc
63.  54.97 DesertWolf
64.  55.28 xyzzy
65.  55.40 Liam Wadek
66.  55.50 ThatLucas
67.  55.91 topppits
68.  56.40 monstercuber
69.  56.68 kainos
70.  57.36 Natanael
71.  57.50 Cooki348
72.  57.82 John Benwell
73.  58.59 epride17
73.  58.59 NathanaelCubes
75.  58.91 Parke187
76.  58.98 Adityathecuber
77.  1:00.27 ARandomCuber
78.  1:00.54 RapsinSix
79.  1:01.07 DonovanTheCool
80.  1:01.34 Infraredlizards
81.  1:01.52 NoProblemCubing
82.  1:01.55 tavery343
83.  1:01.77 UnknownCanvas
84.  1:02.41 HendrikW
85.  1:02.75 Mbozcan
86.  1:03.41 Alea
87.  1:03.97 OriEy
88.  1:04.84 Trig0n
89.  1:05.65 bennettstouder
90.  1:07.35 Koen van Aller
91.  1:08.01 d2polld
92.  1:08.63 L--Sergio
93.  1:09.70 Petri Krzywacki
94.  1:10.36 Julio974
95.  1:11.11 InlandEmpireCuber
96.  1:11.65 VIBE_ZT
97.  1:16.01 eyeball321
98.  1:20.06 HooverCuber
99.  1:21.01 pizzacrust
100.  1:23.31 One Wheel
101.  1:35.30 ABadRubiksSolver
102.  1:35.49 ngmh
103.  1:38.54 Brayden Adams
104.  1:40.04 Comvat
105.  1:57.65 Thelegend12
106.  1:59.17 BenChristman1
107.  2:08.25 MatsBergsten
108.  3:55.91 Cubeguy11
109.  DNF Glomnipotent
109.  DNF remopihel


*5x5x5*(75)
1.  57.00 Sean Hartman
2.  59.86 cuberkid10
3.  1:02.75 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  1:04.94 Shadowjockey
5.  1:05.01 tJardigradHe
6.  1:06.83 Khairur Rachim
7.  1:06.94 OriginalUsername
8.  1:10.76 ichcubegern
9.  1:10.78 mihnea3000
10.  1:13.71 Michał Krasowski
11.  1:15.65 sigalig
12.  1:18.22 G2013
13.  1:18.46 NewoMinx
14.  1:18.67 DGCubes
15.  1:18.97 Luke Garrett
16.  1:19.16 Coinman_
17.  1:20.63 João Vinicius
18.  1:20.67 nevinscph
19.  1:20.68 abunickabhi
20.  1:21.98 Keroma12
21.  1:22.25 MCuber
22.  1:23.06 V.Kochergin
23.  1:23.71 niclas.mach
24.  1:25.22 boroc226han
25.  1:26.69 dollarstorecubes
26.  1:28.98 Ontricus
27.  1:30.10 fun at the joy
28.  1:31.00 xyzzy
29.  1:31.78 Dylan Swarts
30.  1:33.87 monstercuber
31.  1:34.91 ThatLucas
32.  1:35.56 Nutybaconator
33.  1:36.11 jake.levine
34.  1:36.54 20luky3
35.  1:36.70 Zeke Mackay
36.  1:39.39 LukeBrunsvold
37.  1:40.80 riz3ndrr
38.  1:40.97 ARandomCuber
39.  1:43.72 Fred Lang
40.  1:44.11 jackeyguy
41.  1:44.24 Sub1Hour
42.  1:46.20 Henry Lipka
43.  1:48.27 Alea
44.  1:48.82 swankfukinc
45.  1:51.28 DesertWolf
46.  1:51.92 jvier
47.  1:53.95 L--Sergio
48.  2:00.03 2016LAIL01
49.  2:02.17 bennettstouder
50.  2:04.54 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
51.  2:05.52 topppits
52.  2:06.86 OriEy
53.  2:08.02 VIBE_ZT
54.  2:09.45 Underwatercuber
55.  2:13.57 John Benwell
56.  2:13.97 RapsinSix
57.  2:16.01 One Wheel
58.  2:16.11 Trig0n
59.  2:17.06 Parke187
60.  2:21.05 Isaac Latta
61.  2:26.14 d2polld
62.  2:31.50 DonovanTheCool
63.  2:33.03 Mike Hughey
64.  2:38.12 Petri Krzywacki
65.  2:38.65 Koen van Aller
66.  2:59.10 Julio974
67.  3:29.53 Brayden Adams
68.  3:36.58 HooverCuber
69.  3:53.46 MatsBergsten
70.  5:45.39 ABadRubiksSolver
71.  DNF skewber10
71.  DNF Natanael
71.  DNF Infraredlizards
71.  DNF dhafin
71.  DNF pizzacrust


*6x6x6*(33)
1.  1:53.65 Sean Hartman
2.  2:02.46 Shadowjockey
3.  2:05.81 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  2:05.97 ichcubegern
5.  2:15.12 Coinman_
6.  2:15.44 OriginalUsername
7.  2:17.33 JoXCuber
8.  2:33.87 Keroma12
9.  2:34.03 xyzzy
10.  2:37.15 nevinscph
11.  2:42.35 niclas.mach
12.  2:45.18 dollarstorecubes
13.  2:46.07 DGCubes
14.  2:50.67 Henry Lipka
15.  3:07.51 Sub1Hour
16.  3:08.26 ARandomCuber
17.  3:10.87 Nutybaconator
18.  3:21.18 ThatLucas
19.  3:29.99 NathanaelCubes
20.  3:30.80 monstercuber
21.  3:38.66 swankfukinc
22.  3:45.94 L--Sergio
23.  3:58.19 riz3ndrr
24.  4:01.36 OriEy
25.  4:06.41 One Wheel
26.  4:08.19 VIBE_ZT
27.  4:36.54 Petri Krzywacki
28.  5:10.96 topppits
29.  DNF NewoMinx
29.  DNF João Vinicius
29.  DNF boroc226han
29.  DNF MatsBergsten
29.  DNF freshcuber.de


*7x7x7*(21)
1.  2:34.23 Sean Hartman
2.  2:54.46 Shadowjockey
3.  2:55.30 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  3:16.17 cuberkid10
5.  3:27.54 Coinman_
6.  3:28.93 OriginalUsername
7.  3:38.07 nevinscph
8.  3:54.71 niclas.mach
9.  3:59.35 DGCubes
10.  4:01.86 dollarstorecubes
11.  4:55.83 Sub1Hour
12.  4:58.32 swankfukinc
13.  5:03.08 Logan
14.  5:06.14 L--Sergio
15.  5:12.72 OriEy
16.  5:13.94 Henry Lipka
17.  5:28.13 monstercuber
18.  6:08.54 VIBE_ZT
19.  6:39.36 One Wheel
20.  7:06.77 Petri Krzywacki
21.  DNF Zeke Mackay


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(47)
1.  5.07 MichaelNielsen
2.  5.47 Khairur Rachim
3.  7.06 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  7.17 Sean Hartman
5.  7.26 JackPfeifer
6.  7.33 DonovanTheCool
7.  8.25 TheDubDubJr
8.  8.30 JoXCuber
9.  8.69 NathanaelCubes
10.  9.49 OriginalUsername
11.  10.45 abunickabhi
12.  11.59 Magdamini
13.  12.79 ichcubegern
14.  14.46 G2013
15.  14.89 monstercuber
16.  17.38 Glomnipotent
17.  17.83 typo56
18.  19.30 Logan
19.  22.24 MatsBergsten
20.  22.94 fun at the joy
21.  24.27 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
22.  25.02 niclas.mach
23.  26.58 MattP98
24.  27.30 Mike Hughey
25.  28.28 Nutybaconator
26.  28.85 nevinscph
27.  31.79 dollarstorecubes
28.  32.35 Trig0n
29.  35.93 John Benwell
30.  39.85 Billybong378
31.  43.10 cuberkid10
32.  46.55 Thelegend12
33.  47.85 Alpha cuber
34.  49.13 OriEy
35.  49.17 ngmh
36.  51.20 Bogdan
37.  53.36 Henry Lipka
38.  1:00.12 Jacck
39.  1:03.66 [email protected]
40.  1:46.24 ImPaulPCG
41.  DNF Immolated-Marmoset
41.  DNF riz3ndrr
41.  DNF Cubinwitdapizza
41.  DNF eyeball321
41.  DNF Koen van Aller
41.  DNF VIBE_ZT
41.  DNF remopihel


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(39)
1.  23.68 sigalig
2.  24.34 jakgun0130
3.  26.08 Andrew_Rizo


Spoiler



4.  32.42 ican97
5.  36.91 Last Layer King
6.  47.62 abunickabhi
7.  49.96 sqAree
8.  52.09 Sean Hartman
9.  52.51 JackPfeifer
10.  57.35 NathanaelCubes
11.  1:00.42 revaldoah
12.  1:06.53 MattP98
13.  1:12.19 Dylan Swarts
14.  1:20.75 Ontricus
15.  1:27.85 monstercuber
16.  1:28.66 ichcubegern
17.  1:31.73 JoXCuber
18.  1:34.44 Glomnipotent
19.  1:37.37 nevinscph
20.  1:40.55 niclas.mach
21.  2:09.22 Khairur Rachim
22.  2:11.25 Nutybaconator
23.  2:18.70 elimescube
24.  2:21.59 dollarstorecubes
25.  3:17.56 2016LAIL01
26.  3:19.23 OriEy
27.  3:21.92 Jacck
28.  3:42.07 Alpha cuber
29.  6:39.48 MCuber
30.  DNF Logan
30.  DNF MatsBergsten
30.  DNF fun at the joy
30.  DNF G2013
30.  DNF NewoMinx
30.  DNF ThatLucas
30.  DNF VIBE_ZT
30.  DNF typo56
30.  DNF AlphaCam625
30.  DNF cuberkid10


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(15)
1.  3:55.53 nevinscph
2.  4:03.83 typo56
3.  4:28.34 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  5:02.98 monstercuber
5.  5:21.71 Dylan Swarts
6.  6:08.09 MatsBergsten
7.  8:14.78 JoXCuber
8.  9:07.95 TheDubDubJr
9.  9:41.65 niclas.mach
10.  10:36.00 MattP98
11.  13:12.76 brad711
12.  DNF Jacck
12.  DNF NathanaelCubes
12.  DNF sigalig
12.  DNF thatkid


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(8)
1.  5:47.77 sigalig
2.  9:58.87 typo56
3.  9:59.74 monstercuber


Spoiler



4.  13:03.60 MatsBergsten
5.  14:26.98 Dylan Swarts
6.  DNF Sean Hartman
6.  DNF nevinscph
6.  DNF Jacck


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  39:07.68 MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Jacck
2.  DNF Dylan Swarts

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(14)
1.  57/60 58:17 sigalig
2.  24/27 56:01 typo56
3.  23/26 57:04 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  17/18 41:23 Dylan Swarts
5.  24/37 60:00 T1_M0
6.  6/6 16:28 monstercuber
7.  6/7 44:55 dollarstorecubes
8.  9/13 60:00 Jacck
9.  3/3 16:13 Nutybaconator
10.  3/4 8:46 Sean Hartman
11.  2/4 17:39 revaldoah
12.  1/2 13:42 OriEy
12.  0/3 12:14 cuberkid10
12.  0/2 5:42 fun at the joy


*3x3x3 one-handed*(119)
1.  12.26 Khairur Rachim
2.  12.72 OriginalUsername
3.  13.33 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  13.56 tJardigradHe
5.  14.00 Luke Garrett
6.  14.02 Jscuber
7.  14.05 JackPfeifer
8.  14.62 Sameer Aggarwal
9.  14.91 Cuber2113
10.  14.97 asacuber
11.  15.15 ichcubegern
11.  15.15 riz3ndrr
13.  15.34 NathanaelCubes
14.  15.38 Toothcraver55
15.  16.12 GenTheThief
16.  16.13 thecubingwizard
17.  16.22 cuberkid10
18.  16.50 BradyCubes08
19.  16.65 mihnea3000
20.  16.78 DhruvA
21.  17.03 HawaiiLife745
22.  17.41 AidanNoogie
23.  17.46 dollarstorecubes
24.  17.68 2016LAIL01
25.  17.83 BradenTheMagician
26.  17.94 Zeke Mackay
27.  18.06 Shadowjockey
28.  18.14 NewoMinx
29.  18.24 Michał Krasowski
30.  18.28 niclas.mach
31.  18.48 Coinman_
32.  18.69 MCuber
33.  18.84 jvier
34.  18.86 abunickabhi
35.  19.24 wuque man
36.  19.28 Ontricus
37.  19.29 AlphaCam625
38.  19.39 Magdamini
39.  19.80 danvie
40.  20.03 typo56
41.  20.34 Evan W
42.  20.35 ARandomCuber
43.  20.43 boroc226han
44.  20.45 ExultantCarn
44.  20.45 V.Kochergin
46.  20.54 [email protected]
47.  20.78 João Vinicius
48.  21.00 TheKravCuber
49.  21.05 MartinN13
50.  21.65 Nutybaconator
51.  22.43 DonovanTheCool
52.  22.44 JoXCuber
53.  22.65 begiuli65
54.  22.90 HendrikW
55.  23.04 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
56.  23.33 ThatLucas
57.  23.48 Sub1Hour
58.  23.69 xyzzy
59.  23.70 Logan
60.  23.97 G2013
61.  24.03 remopihel
62.  24.15 Dylan Swarts
63.  24.21 Henry Lipka
64.  24.50 Cooki348
65.  24.60 Parke187
66.  24.78 Glomnipotent
67.  24.82 Liam Wadek
68.  25.24 Angry_Mob
69.  25.27 TheNoobCuber
70.  25.29 kainos
71.  25.55 Trig0n
72.  25.62 fun at the joy
73.  26.39 Alea
74.  26.60 skewby_cuber
75.  26.88 DGCubes
76.  27.19 Adityathecuber
77.  27.37 d2polld
78.  27.82 monstercuber
79.  27.87 MattP98
80.  27.99 Underwatercuber
81.  28.43 revaldoah
82.  29.08 RapsinSix
83.  29.28 SpeedCubeReview
84.  30.37 Jaycubes
85.  31.01 eyeball321
86.  31.05 Julio974
87.  31.10 Rollercoasterben
88.  31.78 Isaac Latta
88.  31.78 dhafin
90.  32.45 Petri Krzywacki
91.  32.66 tavery343
92.  32.92 ngmh
93.  33.40 DesertWolf
94.  33.46 bennettstouder
95.  33.65 Immolated-Marmoset
96.  33.71 swankfukinc
97.  33.92 nevinscph
98.  33.99 InlandEmpireCuber
99.  34.14 Koen van Aller
100.  34.19 OriEy
101.  34.34 HooverCuber
102.  35.25 VIBE_ZT
103.  36.87 jake.levine
104.  36.97 L--Sergio
105.  38.98 ABadRubiksSolver
106.  40.37 Mike Hughey
107.  40.70 Alpha cuber
108.  40.94 BiscutDNF
109.  41.02 Bogdan
110.  41.05 pizzacrust
111.  42.01 One Wheel
112.  42.21 Mbozcan
113.  42.85 Billybong378
114.  46.50 Comvat
115.  48.05 BenChristman1
116.  54.40 taco_schell
117.  57.67 Thelegend12
118.  1:09.52 PetrusQuber
119.  3:15.38 Cubeguy11


*3x3x3 With feet*(17)
1.  33.20 DhruvA
2.  33.37 OriginalUsername
3.  38.16 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  41.26 V.Kochergin
5.  44.13 Sean Hartman
6.  47.34 BradenTheMagician
7.  48.68 dollarstorecubes
8.  51.82 niclas.mach
9.  52.19 DesertWolf
10.  1:16.78 Bubbagrub
11.  1:17.60 ichcubegern
12.  1:37.98 fun at the joy
13.  3:12.63 ngmh
14.  3:15.76 ThatLucas
15.  3:18.37 nevinscph
16.  DNF PetrusQuber
16.  DNF monstercuber


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(10)
1.  32.99 ichcubegern
2.  41.47 Shadowjockey
3.  46.42 niclas.mach


Spoiler



4.  59.01 InlandEmpireCuber
5.  1:18.36 JoXCuber
6.  1:24.02 dollarstorecubes
7.  1:44.72 ngmh
8.  3:06.15 Brayden Adams
9.  3:41.79 monstercuber
10.  DNF MCuber


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(19)
1.  26.67 (25, 31, 24) Theo Leinad
1.  26.67 (25, 27, 28) G2013
3.  27.00 (27, 28, 26) Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  27.33 (31, 27, 24) Smiles
5.  27.67 (31, 28, 24) Jacck
6.  30.00 (32, 34, 24) Keroma12
7.  31.33 (33, 34, 27) Bogdan
8.  35.67 (34, 40, 33) Mike Hughey
9.  38.33 (40, 45, 30) RyuKagamine
10.  39.00 (41, 40, 36) dollarstorecubes
11.  57.67 (54, 52, 67) DonovanTheCool
12.  DNF (27, 31, DNS) Kit Clement
12.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) brad711
12.  DNF (29, DNS, DNS) TheDubDubJr
12.  DNF (31, DNF, 34) parkertrager
12.  DNF (37, 50, DNS) Dylan Swarts
12.  DNF (39, DNS, DNS) niclas.mach
12.  DNF (46, DNS, DNS) boroc226han
12.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Sean Hartman


*2-3-4 Relay*(59)
1.  42.60 cuberkid10
2.  48.84 Khairur Rachim
3.  50.33 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  51.39 BradyCubes08
5.  51.57 ichcubegern
6.  53.30 JoXCuber
7.  53.74 Shadowjockey
8.  53.85 OriginalUsername
9.  55.67 Luke Garrett
10.  56.87 DhruvA
11.  57.43 wuque man
12.  57.54 asacuber
13.  58.48 Coinman_
14.  59.27 V.Kochergin
15.  59.43 dollarstorecubes
16.  59.49 Ontricus
17.  59.81 BradenTheMagician
18.  59.82 Nutybaconator
19.  1:00.01 niclas.mach
20.  1:00.59 DGCubes
21.  1:00.89 jackeyguy
22.  1:02.75 riz3ndrr
22.  1:02.75 [email protected]
24.  1:04.32 AlphaCam625
25.  1:04.53 abunickabhi
26.  1:08.91 jvier
27.  1:09.46 nevinscph
28.  1:11.62 Henry Lipka
29.  1:12.73 Logan
30.  1:13.33 Sub1Hour
31.  1:14.73 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
32.  1:15.66 kainos
33.  1:19.09 Evan W
34.  1:21.25 Julio974
35.  1:22.46 monstercuber
36.  1:23.92 ARandomCuber
37.  1:26.34 Parke187
38.  1:29.49 DesertWolf
39.  1:31.73 DonovanTheCool
40.  1:34.77 VIBE_ZT
41.  1:35.97 Isaac Latta
42.  1:36.33 InlandEmpireCuber
43.  1:39.63 eyeball321
44.  1:43.15 Koen van Aller
45.  1:43.42 Infraredlizards
46.  1:47.32 Aadil- ali
47.  1:52.97 OriEy
48.  1:56.14 L--Sergio
49.  1:57.75 ABadRubiksSolver
50.  1:59.19 RapsinSix
51.  2:03.14 HooverCuber
52.  2:03.20 One Wheel
53.  2:08.05 Brayden Adams
54.  2:11.92 Comvat
55.  2:19.66 [email protected]
56.  2:24.22 ngmh
57.  2:42.07 BenChristman1
58.  5:05.68 Cubeguy11
59.  DNF Jacck


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(32)
1.  1:46.69 cuberkid10
2.  1:48.74 OriginalUsername
3.  1:51.38 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  1:55.97 Khairur Rachim
5.  1:57.15 JoXCuber
6.  1:57.24 ichcubegern
7.  2:10.72 Coinman_
8.  2:14.16 Luke Garrett
9.  2:16.26 Ontricus
10.  2:18.40 niclas.mach
11.  2:25.03 DGCubes
12.  2:31.21 abunickabhi
13.  2:35.17 BradyCubes08
14.  2:36.48 V.Kochergin
15.  2:39.06 dollarstorecubes
16.  2:42.17 Nutybaconator
17.  2:47.53 ARandomCuber
18.  2:48.55 Henry Lipka
19.  2:55.75 nevinscph
20.  2:59.27 Sub1Hour
21.  3:07.18 monstercuber
22.  3:31.91 [email protected]
23.  3:43.66 L--Sergio
24.  3:59.90 One Wheel
25.  4:00.50 Koen van Aller
26.  4:10.93 VIBE_ZT
27.  4:20.64 OriEy
28.  4:28.66 HooverCuber
29.  5:03.16 Julio974
30.  5:39.45 Brayden Adams
31.  5:55.65 Jacck
32.  7:37.50 ABadRubiksSolver


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(16)
1.  3:48.81 cuberkid10
2.  3:56.43 ichcubegern
3.  4:23.45 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  4:30.32 OriginalUsername
5.  4:37.53 Coinman_
6.  4:53.41 dollarstorecubes
7.  5:10.30 niclas.mach
8.  5:16.34 nevinscph
9.  5:34.25 L--Sergio
10.  5:36.43 abunickabhi
11.  6:20.17 Sub1Hour
12.  6:37.67 Henry Lipka
13.  6:52.31 Nutybaconator
14.  6:55.72 monstercuber
15.  7:55.76 OriEy
16.  9:19.89 One Wheel


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(17)
1.  7:11.40 ichcubegern
2.  7:39.21 JoXCuber
3.  8:15.88 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  8:31.43 Coinman_
5.  8:45.48 nevinscph
6.  8:58.87 dollarstorecubes
7.  9:26.65 niclas.mach
8.  10:18.31 abunickabhi
9.  11:15.88 Sub1Hour
10.  11:31.04 Henry Lipka
11.  11:49.68 skewber10
12.  12:09.83 monstercuber
13.  12:30.46 L--Sergio
14.  12:32.71 HendrikW
15.  13:28.57 OriEy
16.  15:30.87 Rollercoasterben
17.  15:37.99 One Wheel


*Clock*(46)
1.  4.03 TipsterTrickster
2.  5.04 MartinN13
3.  5.91 Kerry_Creech


Spoiler



4.  5.98 MattP98
5.  6.26 Sean Hartman
6.  6.56 ARandomCuber
7.  6.57 dollarstorecubes
8.  6.65 JoXCuber
9.  7.75 Magdamini
10.  7.83 cuberkid10
11.  7.97 DesertWolf
12.  8.15 BradenTheMagician
13.  8.28 Immolated-Marmoset
14.  8.49 MCuber
15.  9.20 NewoMinx
16.  9.27 typo56
17.  9.28 parkertrager
18.  9.41 Michał Krasowski
19.  9.77 dycocubix
20.  9.91 Shadowjockey
21.  10.10 JackPfeifer
22.  10.32 V.Kochergin
23.  10.56 OriginalUsername
24.  10.72 NathanaelCubes
25.  11.02 Luke Garrett
26.  11.13 niclas.mach
27.  11.78 InlandEmpireCuber
28.  11.80 AlphaCam625
29.  12.21 jackeyguy
30.  12.44 MichaelNielsen
31.  12.66 VIBE_ZT
32.  13.13 revaldoah
33.  13.14 ichcubegern
34.  13.43 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
35.  14.34 remopihel
36.  15.32 fun at the joy
37.  17.26 Alpha cuber
38.  19.11 abhijat
39.  19.61 Jaycubes
40.  19.83 Sub1Hour
41.  22.54 nevinscph
42.  26.93 Alea
43.  27.47 Nutybaconator
44.  29.70 Henry Lipka
45.  32.00 Brayden Adams
46.  1:19.09 riz3ndrr


*Megaminx*(46)
1.  50.43 GenTheThief
2.  52.11 NewoMinx
3.  55.28 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  57.34 Sean Hartman
5.  57.91 OriginalUsername
6.  1:00.66 cuberkid10
7.  1:01.88 DGCubes
8.  1:02.11 MCuber
9.  1:03.37 V.Kochergin
10.  1:03.44 Shadowjockey
11.  1:04.34 Michał Krasowski
12.  1:09.48 dollarstorecubes
13.  1:13.45 ichcubegern
14.  1:15.34 dycocubix
15.  1:17.07 jackeyguy
16.  1:20.93 Keroma12
17.  1:22.58 ARandomCuber
18.  1:23.69 2016LAIL01
19.  1:26.43 tavery343
20.  1:26.68 abhijat
21.  1:28.14 niclas.mach
22.  1:29.75 João Vinicius
23.  1:30.55 NathanaelCubes
24.  1:32.55 asacuber
25.  1:33.00 Logan
26.  1:34.53 Immolated-Marmoset
27.  1:36.14 Nutybaconator
28.  1:38.76 AlphaCam625
29.  1:41.44 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
30.  1:42.83 Ontricus
31.  1:43.00 nevinscph
32.  1:49.44 fun at the joy
33.  1:49.88 abunickabhi
34.  1:51.89 Sub1Hour
35.  2:11.25 RapsinSix
36.  2:14.23 Henry Lipka
37.  2:17.66 VIBE_ZT
38.  2:20.83 Brayden Adams
39.  2:22.13 Dylan Swarts
40.  2:31.16 skewby_cuber
41.  2:42.21 Koen van Aller
42.  2:58.14 L--Sergio
43.  3:34.17 ngmh
44.  DNF Zeke Mackay
44.  DNF remopihel
44.  DNF bennettstouder


*Pyraminx*(106)
1.  2.20 MichaelNielsen
2.  2.58 tJardigradHe
3.  2.68 Ghost Cuber


Spoiler



4.  2.80 Magdamini
5.  2.85 dycocubix
5.  2.85 Sameer Aggarwal
7.  2.90 parkertrager
8.  2.97 Toothcraver55
9.  3.08 JackPfeifer
10.  3.10 Evan W
11.  3.13 DGCubes
12.  3.24 Sean Hartman
13.  3.25 Zac04attack
14.  3.27 Kerry_Creech
15.  3.49 NoProblemCubing
16.  3.63 Ontricus
17.  3.71 Cooki348
18.  3.94 2016LAIL01
19.  4.21 remopihel
20.  4.30 Logan
21.  4.45 asacuber
22.  4.59 BradenTheMagician
23.  4.62 JoXCuber
23.  4.62 niclas.mach
25.  4.64 NewoMinx
25.  4.64 typo56
27.  4.73 MartinN13
28.  4.84 TipsterTrickster
28.  4.84 begiuli65
30.  4.88 MCuber
31.  4.90 T1_M0
32.  5.06 OriginalUsername
33.  5.08 Luke Garrett
34.  5.10 Trig0n
35.  5.13 TheDubDubJr
36.  5.26 cuberkid10
37.  5.33 Parke187
37.  5.33 dollarstorecubes
39.  5.37 V.Kochergin
40.  5.43 UnknownCanvas
40.  5.43 mihnea3000
42.  5.46 ichcubegern
43.  5.73 riz3ndrr
44.  5.80 DesertWolf
45.  5.84 taco_schell
46.  5.90 Liam Wadek
47.  6.05 OwenB
47.  6.05 Keenan Johnson
49.  6.19 Zeke Mackay
50.  6.30 NathanaelCubes
51.  6.35 RileyN23
52.  6.53 João Vinicius
53.  6.63 Shadowjockey
54.  6.67 wuque man
54.  6.67 Brayden Adams
56.  6.73 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
57.  6.74 boroc226han
58.  6.86 G2013
59.  6.93 jvier
60.  6.96 Billybong378
61.  7.03 bennettstouder
62.  7.05 [email protected]
63.  7.06 Immolated-Marmoset
64.  7.22 InlandEmpireCuber
65.  7.24 Nutybaconator
66.  7.29 MattP98
67.  7.31 Rollercoasterben
68.  7.35 fun at the joy
69.  7.42 abhijat
70.  7.46 AlphaCam625
71.  7.58 Sub1Hour
72.  7.67 ABadRubiksSolver
73.  7.69 L--Sergio
74.  7.82 Mbozcan
74.  7.82 monstercuber
76.  8.25 VIBE_ZT
77.  8.30 skewby_cuber
78.  8.43 epride17
79.  8.47 Julio974
80.  8.54 ARandomCuber
81.  8.65 Koen van Aller
82.  8.72 Dylan Swarts
83.  8.77 TheNoobCuber
84.  8.78 RapsinSix
84.  8.78 PingPongCuber
86.  9.05 Isaac Latta
87.  9.55 Fred Lang
88.  9.56 Alea
89.  9.66 abunickabhi
90.  9.87 Bogdan
91.  9.89 [email protected]
92.  10.00 topppits
93.  10.14 Jaycubes
94.  10.16 jackeyguy
95.  10.49 HooverCuber
96.  10.96 Henry Lipka
97.  11.14 DonovanTheCool
98.  11.17 Thelegend12
99.  11.31 eyeball321
100.  11.46 BenChristman1
101.  11.83 Alpha cuber
102.  11.84 dschieses
103.  12.22 I'm not rouxd
104.  12.34 nevinscph
105.  14.09 ngmh
106.  14.41 Cubeguy11


*Square-1*(89)
1.  7.47 Michał Krasowski
2.  7.86 JackPfeifer
3.  7.94 sai


Spoiler



4.  8.50 Sameer Aggarwal
5.  8.74 jackeyguy
6.  10.40 Shadowjockey
7.  10.49 thecubingwizard
8.  11.24 Zac04attack
9.  11.51 Zach Clark
10.  12.45 GTGil
11.  12.72 AidanNoogie
12.  12.92 DesertWolf
13.  13.48 cuberkid10
14.  13.76 tJardigradHe
15.  13.84 BradyCubes08
16.  13.87 Kerry_Creech
17.  13.96 dycocubix
18.  14.07 Sean Hartman
19.  14.37 Sub1Hour
20.  14.56 asacuber
21.  15.00 typo56
22.  15.67 MichaelNielsen
23.  15.74 BradenTheMagician
24.  15.77 ichcubegern
25.  16.16 Magdamini
26.  16.19 OwenB
27.  16.39 MCuber
28.  16.70 OriginalUsername
29.  16.77 jancsi02
30.  16.91 TheDubDubJr
31.  17.25 DGCubes
32.  17.31 Evan W
33.  17.66 parkertrager
34.  17.84 riz3ndrr
35.  17.91 Luke Garrett
36.  17.92 JoXCuber
37.  18.03 ExultantCarn
38.  18.26 Logan
39.  18.45 RileyN23
40.  18.49 AlphaCam625
41.  18.75 MattP98
42.  18.83 HawaiiLife745
43.  19.68 niclas.mach
44.  19.81 remopihel
45.  20.28 Keenan Johnson
46.  21.12 NathanaelCubes
47.  21.21 boroc226han
48.  21.24 João Vinicius
49.  22.79 Mbozcan
50.  22.85 VIBE_ZT
51.  23.18 Underwatercuber
52.  23.26 abhijat
53.  24.78 Immolated-Marmoset
54.  25.05 monstercuber
55.  26.98 Toothcraver55
56.  27.11 Trig0n
57.  27.42 2016LAIL01
58.  27.77 Infraredlizards
59.  28.23 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
60.  28.32 DonovanTheCool
61.  29.48 jvier
62.  29.89 Ontricus
63.  30.09 bennettstouder
64.  32.43 fun at the joy
65.  34.71 skewby_cuber
66.  36.25 Isaac Latta
67.  36.81 Comvat
68.  37.11 dollarstorecubes
69.  37.24 Brayden Adams
70.  37.42 Nutybaconator
71.  37.82 Julio974
72.  38.35 Alea
73.  38.59 pizzacrust
74.  38.99 PingPongCuber
75.  40.46 Henry Lipka
76.  41.60 Bogdan
77.  42.72 Parke187
78.  45.32 Dylan Swarts
79.  46.03 abunickabhi
80.  50.95 RapsinSix
81.  52.29 One Wheel
82.  52.68 taco_schell
83.  52.97 nevinscph
84.  1:02.00 InlandEmpireCuber
85.  1:04.06 eyeball321
86.  1:10.73 HooverCuber
87.  1:20.25 BenChristman1
88.  1:28.83 ABadRubiksSolver
89.  1:48.60 ngmh


*Skewb*(96)
1.  2.94 Michał Krasowski
2.  3.01 RileyN23
3.  3.08 BradyCubes08


Spoiler



4.  3.11 asacuber
5.  3.29 TipsterTrickster
6.  3.59 riz3ndrr
7.  3.68 OriginalUsername
8.  3.75 Sean Hartman
8.  3.75 Isaac Latta
10.  3.79 [email protected]
11.  3.82 MichaelNielsen
12.  3.85 DhruvA
13.  3.87 Legomanz
14.  4.07 Magdamini
15.  4.08 Evan W
16.  4.11 AlphaCam625
17.  4.23 dycocubix
18.  4.32 JackPfeifer
19.  4.35 tJardigradHe
20.  4.54 parkertrager
21.  4.88 Kerry_Creech
22.  4.90 2016LAIL01
23.  4.94 João Vinicius
24.  4.98 Nutybaconator
25.  5.12 cuberkid10
26.  5.15 typo56
26.  5.15 MattP98
28.  5.17 Mbozcan
28.  5.17 Luke Garrett
30.  5.20 TheDubDubJr
31.  5.21 Trig0n
32.  5.26 niclas.mach
33.  5.32 Zac04attack
34.  5.33 Toothcraver55
35.  5.37 MCuber
36.  5.42 Shadowjockey
37.  5.43 d2polld
38.  5.52 DGCubes
39.  5.57 remopihel
40.  5.66 ichcubegern
41.  5.77 boroc226han
42.  5.79 Immolated-Marmoset
43.  5.83 BradenTheMagician
44.  5.99 V.Kochergin
45.  6.00 Julio974
46.  6.01 NathanaelCubes
47.  6.20 Alpha cuber
48.  6.27 Parke187
49.  6.34 Zeke Mackay
49.  6.34 VIBE_ZT
51.  6.49 DesertWolf
52.  6.67 Logan
53.  6.73 Keenan Johnson
54.  7.08 epride17
55.  7.23 Jaycubes
56.  7.24 JoXCuber
57.  7.47 Ontricus
58.  7.49 taco_schell
59.  7.52 Sub1Hour
60.  7.65 OwenB
61.  7.68 fun at the joy
62.  8.00 skewby_cuber
63.  8.15 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
64.  8.18 RapsinSix
65.  8.33 Comvat
66.  8.61 Bubbagrub
67.  8.75 topppits
68.  8.79 ARandomCuber
69.  8.83 dollarstorecubes
70.  8.84 ngmh
71.  8.89 Bogdan
72.  8.92 [email protected]
73.  9.00 bennettstouder
74.  9.02 pizzacrust
75.  9.37 dschieses
76.  9.40 Dylan Swarts
77.  9.42 Billybong378
78.  9.48 brad711
79.  9.53 L--Sergio
80.  9.59 G2013
81.  9.81 jvier
82.  9.84 eyeball321
83.  10.00 Alea
84.  10.17 Thelegend12
85.  11.04 abunickabhi
86.  11.18 HooverCuber
87.  11.33 Koen van Aller
88.  11.61 InlandEmpireCuber
89.  11.67 Henry Lipka
90.  12.06 ABadRubiksSolver
91.  12.86 Liam Wadek
92.  13.74 abhijat
93.  14.63 DonovanTheCool
94.  14.92 BenChristman1
95.  15.89 wearephamily1719
96.  18.11 nevinscph


*Kilominx*(16)
1.  29.30 DGCubes
2.  30.33 BradyCubes08
3.  30.35 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  30.82 Logan
5.  33.16 dollarstorecubes
6.  34.57 Magdamini
7.  36.79 abunickabhi
8.  38.89 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
9.  44.37 niclas.mach
10.  49.12 Sub1Hour
11.  51.57 NathanaelCubes
12.  52.88 Nutybaconator
13.  1:00.51 Henry Lipka
14.  1:15.62 Alea
15.  1:20.22 L--Sergio
16.  1:37.30 ngmh


*Mini Guildford*(20)
1.  3:37.42 cuberkid10
2.  3:37.85 Sean Hartman
3.  3:59.52 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  4:22.17 OriginalUsername
5.  4:29.00 ichcubegern
6.  4:35.83 Luke Garrett
7.  4:46.99 dollarstorecubes
8.  4:47.12 JoXCuber
9.  5:05.58 niclas.mach
10.  5:23.45 João Vinicius
11.  5:24.07 Ontricus
12.  5:55.95 Evan W
13.  6:07.72 abhijat
14.  6:40.49 ThatLucas
15.  6:42.84 Nutybaconator
16.  6:51.17 Sub1Hour
17.  6:52.77 DesertWolf
18.  9:29.92 Koen van Aller
19.  10:19.82 Brayden Adams
20.  15:24.11 Thelegend12


*Redi Cube*(23)
1.  10.11 dollarstorecubes
2.  10.25 Trig0n
3.  11.27 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  12.33 CalamityCubes
5.  13.48 BradyCubes08
6.  15.99 OriginalUsername
7.  16.31 cuberkid10
8.  16.50 BradenTheMagician
9.  17.75 ichcubegern
10.  18.89 JoXCuber
11.  19.71 niclas.mach
12.  20.16 Natanael
13.  22.28 VIBE_ZT
14.  22.64 Rollercoasterben
15.  22.84 abunickabhi
16.  22.98 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
17.  23.17 Jaycubes
18.  23.34 Logan
19.  23.96 InlandEmpireCuber
20.  24.43 NathanaelCubes
21.  28.96 L--Sergio
22.  36.05 Mike Hughey
23.  45.40 Alea


*Master Pyraminx*(12)
1.  20.38 Ontricus
2.  32.60 Zeke Mackay
3.  38.64 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  39.16 Natanael
5.  39.70 ichcubegern
6.  46.68 abunickabhi
7.  50.50 Mike Hughey
8.  54.03 dollarstorecubes
9.  54.29 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
10.  1:08.83 UnknownCanvas
11.  1:09.19 cuberkid10
12.  1:56.06 NathanaelCubes



*Contest results*(196)
1.  1301 Sean Hartman
2.  1210 OriginalUsername
3.  1177 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1142 ichcubegern
5.  1062 JoXCuber
6.  1051 dollarstorecubes
7.  1030 Shadowjockey
8.  1012 niclas.mach
9.  924 JackPfeifer
10.  918 Luke Garrett
11.  888 DGCubes
12.  886 asacuber
13.  854 tJardigradHe
14.  843 Khairur Rachim
15.  840 Magdamini
16.  827 MCuber
17.  807 Michał Krasowski
18.  782 Ontricus
19.  772 typo56
20.  766 Nutybaconator
21.  752 BradyCubes08
22.  751 NathanaelCubes
23.  737 MichaelNielsen
24.  733 riz3ndrr
25.  718 BradenTheMagician
26.  710 V.Kochergin
27.  693 Logan
28.  691 Sub1Hour
29.  682 Toothcraver55
30.  681 boroc226han
31.  677 NewoMinx
32.  673 abunickabhi
33.  671 2016LAIL01
34.  647 monstercuber
35.  640 João Vinicius
36.  639 Zeke Mackay
37.  628 Sameer Aggarwal
38.  625 dycocubix
39.  621 mihnea3000
40.  612 AlphaCam625
41.  595 Dylan Swarts
42.  588 Evan W
43.  587 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
44.  567 G2013
45.  564 MattP98
46.  562 Kerry_Creech
47.  557 Trig0n
48.  555 DhruvA
49.  550 ARandomCuber
50.  539 DesertWolf
51.  536 Coinman_
52.  531 jvier
53.  529 TheDubDubJr
54.  528 fun at the joy
55.  523 nevinscph
56.  517 [email protected]
57.  511 jackeyguy
58.  474 sigalig
59.  471 thecubingwizard
60.  467 wuque man
60.  467 jancsi02
62.  466 remopihel
63.  463 Henry Lipka
64.  449 Parke187
65.  443 AidanNoogie
66.  438 Isaac Latta
67.  430 ExultantCarn
68.  429 HawaiiLife745
69.  417 RileyN23
70.  406 Keenan Johnson
71.  401 abhijat
72.  397 parkertrager
73.  395 DonovanTheCool
74.  394 Cuber2113
75.  390 VIBE_ZT
76.  388 RapsinSix
77.  378 begiuli65
78.  376 Legomanz
79.  370 [email protected]
80.  361 Cooki348
81.  357 TipsterTrickster
81.  357 Zac04attack
83.  354 Immolated-Marmoset
84.  349 Liam Wadek
85.  336 Fred Lang
86.  326 Varun Mohanraj
87.  324 Zach Clark
88.  316 Brayden Adams
89.  315 NoProblemCubing
89.  315 Mbozcan
91.  312 Koen van Aller
92.  311 eyeball321
93.  306 bennettstouder
93.  306 ThatLucas
93.  306 d2polld
96.  305 L--Sergio
96.  305 skewby_cuber
98.  300 GenTheThief
99.  294 Jscuber
100.  288 MartinN13
101.  281 InlandEmpireCuber
102.  280 Julio974
103.  274 xyzzy
104.  265 GTGil
105.  260 swankfukinc
106.  258 Alea
107.  252 Alpha cuber
108.  250 SpeedCubeReview
109.  245 topppits
110.  244 danvie
111.  242 Glomnipotent
112.  239 Jaycubes
113.  238 DiscolouredWenis
114.  237 OriEy
115.  236 kainos
116.  231 jake.levine
117.  225 Underwatercuber
118.  221 LukeBrunsvold
119.  217 TheNoobCuber
120.  216 HendrikW
121.  215 Natanael
122.  214 20luky3
123.  213 ngmh
124.  212 Adityathecuber
125.  211 John Benwell
126.  210 ABadRubiksSolver
127.  201 Billybong378
128.  200 Infraredlizards
129.  191 tavery343
130.  187 Keroma12
131.  185 Rollercoasterben
132.  184 epride17
132.  184 T1_M0
134.  182 Bogdan
135.  169 OwenB
136.  164 dhafin
137.  163 HooverCuber
138.  157 revaldoah
138.  157 UnknownCanvas
140.  156 brad711
141.  152 taco_schell
142.  146 One Wheel
142.  146 MatsBergsten
144.  144 pizzacrust
145.  141 Aadil- ali
146.  138 Mike Hughey
146.  138 YoniStrass
148.  137 Jacck
149.  132 Coneman
150.  128 Petri Krzywacki
151.  126 Angry_Mob
152.  125 Comvat
153.  120 ican97
153.  120 Kylegadj
155.  117 TheKravCuber
156.  114 BiscutDNF
157.  106 Ghost Cuber
158.  104 BenChristman1
159.  93 pjk
160.  91 Thelegend12
160.  91 sai
162.  89 skewber10
163.  88 CalamityCubes
164.  87 João Santos
165.  86 PingPongCuber
166.  83 ImPaulPCG
167.  81 Bubbagrub
168.  80 speedcube.insta
169.  77 Cubinwitdapizza
170.  75 thatkid
171.  74 [email protected]
172.  70 elimescube
172.  70 Aman Kamath
174.  68 Casper A.
175.  55 wearephamily1719
175.  55 Theo Leinad
177.  46 jakgun0130
178.  45 Andrew_Rizo
179.  43 Last Layer King
179.  43 dschieses
181.  41 sqAree
182.  39 SkyFoXx
183.  31 Lvl9001Wizard
184.  30 MarkA64
184.  30 PetrusQuber
186.  26 Smiles
186.  26 Cubeguy11
188.  24 markdlei
189.  21 MajorBaccs
189.  21 RyuKagamine
189.  21 I'm not rouxd
192.  18 Kit Clement
193.  13 znay
194.  7 freshcuber.de
195.  6 Chiggers
196.  5 JailtonMendes


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 31, 2019)

196 competitors this week. And the winner for this week is number 88.

That means our winner this week is *Brayden Adams!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

